# Champions League Betting Tips: Nov. 27, 2013 Matches



## betzz12 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Shakhtar Donetsk vs. Real Sociedad*

Football betting tip: Shakhtar Donetsk  2-1 Real Sociedad
Shakthar Donetsk had the overt advantage. There is no doubt about that. While it is true that La Real can pull off a stunning victory, this is barely enough to continue their bid in the tournament.

_FT ODDS_ - _Home:_ 1.58  | _Away:_ 6.08 | _Draw:_ 3.54​

*
Real Madrid vs. Galatasaray
*Football betting tip: Real Madrid 2-0 Galatasaray
Real Madrid definitely, gets the upper hand in this particular match. But they should expect Galatasaray to force a down the wire match.

_FT ODDS_ - _Home:_ 1.21 | _Away:_ 10.55 | _Draw:_ 6.30​

*Paris Saint Germain vs. Olympiakos*

Football betting tip: Paris Saint Germain 2-1 Olympiakos
PSG has been successful in 12 of its last matches, It is less likely that they will falter in this match. However, they cannot expect an easy breezy encounter as Olympiakos are keen on making an upset.

_FT ODDS_ - _Home:_ 1.36 | _Away:_ 8.00 | _Draw:_ 4.55​

*Manchester City vs. Viktoria Plzen*
Football betting tip: Manchester City 3-0 Viktoria Plzen
Definitely, it will be Manchester City’s match. Viktoria Plzen, though, could use this experience to make considerable improvements in their future tournament appearances.

_FT ODDS_ - _Home:_ 1.15 | _Away:_ 12.97 | _Draw:_ 7.50​


----------



## Betfather.net (Nov 27, 2013)

Manchester City is going to destroy Plzen.. there are few notable reasons - Man City is on fire, their attackers are really powerful and they score a lot of goals, on the other side there is Plzen, their coach Pavel Vrba is leaving them in January and the mood is full of contradiction. This match will be the same asi Plzen's match in Munich so it will be all about time of first goal - 3 or 4:0 is really possible.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 28, 2013)

Humm, there is a bug with this thread, I my self saw it at least 4 times, yet it states only 2 views.

EDIT: Had to update it manually. Fuck.


----------

